# Gone Insane?



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

My list of Mods has been growing. I've done the 6" PVC support holders and working on the mini blind replacement in sleeping area as we speak. We have had our camper for only 10 days and camped only one night. This morning my wife said she thinks I lost my mind when I mention the blind replacement. You think shes right? She does think its a great idea, she says they are noisy we you roll over. We have both found this web site and its members to be a great help. Thanks for your ideas and solutions.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

No, you have not lost your mind! Have you seen some of the mods the other guys are doing?

If you've got the time, the know-how, the money, and the will, have at it. (Unfortunately, I'm lacking in three of four..







)

Again, congrats on the TT and getting it fixed up the way you want.

Mark


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

specialcampers said:


> My list of Mods has been growing. I've done the 6" PVC support holders and working on the mini blind replacement in sleeping area as we speak. We have had our camper for only 10 days and camped only one night. This morning my wife said she thinks I lost my mind when I mention the blind replacement. You think shes right? She does think its a great idea, she says they are noisy we you roll over. We have both found this web site and its members to be a great help. Thanks for your ideas and solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI, My name is Crawford and I need to mod.

Hi Crawford. action

Remember that admitting you have a problem is the first step.

LET THE MODS BEGIN


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

To MOD is to LIVE

MODS = LIFE

The best MOD is a MOD that spawns MODS

Four out of five Dentists recommend MODS for their patients who RV

MODS can be shared with the family, kids make great tool holders


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You don't have to mod, but then you'll just have and ordinary run of the mill average trailer









Mike


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

You know what's so great about this forum? You can get a bunch of great information/help form a bunch of great folks and at the same time get a good laugh.

You guys make me laugh just about every time I visit this forum.

I want to MOD MOD MOD MOD MOD MOD MOD MOD MOD MOD MOD MOD...............but my wife won't let me.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

A mod that I have in-work (which means, when I can get the TT to my house so I have some electricity for tools) is a change from the rubber hold-downs for the propane cowling. A lot of folks have complained about having their cover either totally GONE when they got to their destination, or having it torn or damaged. I decided to follow *aplvlykat's* modification for new and better hold-downs.

Aplvlykat's mod

The clasps were purchased from Harbor Freight and require a little mod themselves for the pin shown in the picture. Put them on where the old ones were and fasten with pop-rivets and you are good to go with the knowledge that your cover will be there when you are.

BBB


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We drove for 2 hours last summer before we realized the propane cover was not latched. No harm, no foul that time.

I've been thinking about a mod with tying the clasps into the transmission shifter. You know, kind of like not being able to shift out of park without stepping on the brake, I think I can tie into that somehow.

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Now that's a MOD!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

specialcampers:
I'm impressed that you had to buy an Outback before your wife realized you had lost your mind.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Insane in the membrane, insane in the brain.


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> To MOD is to LIVE
> 
> MODS = LIFE
> 
> ...


What do you use to mount the kids and where?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

VELCRO and it depends what kind of MOD I'm doing.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

You've all lost your minds.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Come on Crawford!

Mods are half the reason to get an RV in the first place! Go for it. And if your DW thinks you have lost your mind, then at least you are in good company!









Now, where did I put that saws-all?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

To mod or not to mod that is the question








Spring is coming, Lets Mod















Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

You should Have seen my wifes face as I put the rotozip bit through the side of the trailer doing the mircowave vent. The she walks in to see the micro sitting on the bed









My name is John and I am a mod-ahaulic


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

It was the best of mods
It was the worst of mods









We have not even picked our trailer up yet and my mod list is growing out of control.....









Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like Don and Jared are raising the level of literary input around here (and none to soon I might add!







).

'And lo, the Lord looked down upon his mods...
And saw that they were good!'

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ahhhh, the rotozip cutting thru the wall and the micro on the bed, a man I can relate to. She'll appreciate the great ventilation and the smoke alarm not going off though









mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeh after you posted your pics out came the rotozip. What a difference it makes.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Your wife thinks you have a problem now modding in your driveway.... Just wait until you start making mods while your are camping









Remember just take

One small mod for man
One gaint mod for mankind

Thor


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Just to add to the sillyness...

"I am the very MODel of a MODern major General..."










Paul


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Vini Vidi Vimi

I came, I saw, I mod-ed


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mike,

I cannot imagine the rotozip ripping through the walls of my trailer...NOT with ME wielding it! I had trouble putting two small holes above the headboard to hang a small ledge! As a matter of fact, I'm using velcro for the other one. shy

Maybe when I get a little more used to y'alls's MODS I'll try my hand at it.

Until then, I'll take my TT pretty much as it is.

*Wait!* I _did_ MOD the bunks. I bought some metal rod and mesh bedrails at the Dollar Store, used some heavy duty velcro on the plywood and on the bottom of the metal rails and stuck them on. Tight as ......well, insert your own adjective here...........









Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Like the wise ol' Jimmy says...
"If we weren't all crazy, we would go insane!"


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Mike,
> 
> I cannot imagine the rotozip ripping through the walls of my trailer...NOT with ME wielding it! I had trouble putting two small holes above the headboard to hang a small ledge! As a matter of fact, I'm using velcro for the other one. shy
> 
> ...


Walt, It is better to have lost in MOD 'ng than never to have MOD 'd at all!









Wayne


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

OK, you guys ARE crazy. But, I have to say, I'm sure that your trailers all look "Mod"volous, simply "Mod"volous!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Remember, the Manhattan Project started as just a mod.

Mod with care.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Collectively that makes us...

The MOD Squad


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, this is going just a bit to far. If it doesn't stop soon, I'm going to get MOD!


----------



## M&Ms (Mar 5, 2005)

I have ordered an Outback 28RSDS yesterday, and my only dislike is the noisy and clanky mini-blinds - so we both must be going insane...









The Outback Sydney models had nicer soft pleated shades. Im going to ask the dealer to see if these blinds can be upgraded on this model - else the mini blinds are going to be replaced with light blocking roll down shades like we have in our current Jayco. I like it darker when I'm sleeping as well.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have not yet Begun to mod








Is it spring yet








Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Whats sad is as I was looking over a 27rsds yesterday that I don't even have a deposit on let alone own I found myself making a list.

Door into bedroom 
Microwave vent
Shades
Flatscreen in the bedroom
Draws under the bed

Modding is a sickness with no cure

John


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Moding isn't a sickness, isn't it your given purpose in life after you buy a Outback. My wife still cringes every time I walk out the door with hammer in hand. Mod's to date. 
Built in 3600 watt generator/ remote start
self retracting cord reel
mirowave vent
3-solar panels(220 watt) with MPPT tracking and battery status monitor, still have a 90 watt panel for sale.
shocks
TV mount
pressure tank and quiet pump
support box
daimond plate rock guard
under belly supports
new storage compartment under refrige
new storage compartment under bath cabnet, moved outside shower over under sink
4 b&l stabalizers
new curtain between bath and bunks
new kitchen faucet
slide-out shelf unit
propane access hatch
electric winch

I am running out of ideas guy's help


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

M&M...
I changed out the blinds in the queen slide with room darkening shades. Looks nice, and it's nice and quiet. You can see a pic in my gallery.


----------

